# Next Friday Tool Kit Sale - 9.99



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Trying to get an early start on your Chrsitmas shopping???

Heres a great stocking stuffer...

Radio Shack is having their 55 piece Toolkit go on SALE NEXT FRIDAY 10/28.

Toolkit is normally 29.99 it will be on sale NEXT FRIDAY ONLY for 9.99.

This tool kit goes on sell at Radio Shack twice a year -- end of October and mid December.

I normally purchase them a week ahead of time at 29.99 so I know they are in stock and then when the sale starts take the reciept in and have them credit the sales difference....

This toolkit is perfect for any Outbacker or OUTBACK TT. In the last 2 years i have purchased 10 of them, three for me and seven as gifts for XMAS and other friends of mine that have trailers.

http://www.radioshack.com/product.asp?cata...D2910&hp=search

-----

**PS - I don't work for Radio Shack or have any stock in Radio Shack -


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up! I will have one next week-----how long is the sale?


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

The sale starts Friday and will run until they are out of stock -- OOS happens pretty fast -- especially since for the last two years they allowed you to buy on line at Friday midnight (Friday at 0001 hrs) and it had free shipping... so I bought many of them and had them shipped to peoples houses and just told them not to open to Christmas -- yes yes I'm cheap like that - LOL

But the ToolKit is normally 29.99 -- Next Friday .. and Next Friday only -- it will be 9.99 -- after that it will be 19.99 until the sale goes off

Has everything one needs for the OUTBACK ...


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Not trying to be a wise a** but is it next friday (the 28th) or next Thursday the 27th??


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Sorry about that -- the 28th ... its the simple things that confuse me....


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Thanks for the tip. I have a similar kit Grunt0311 got me for my car and I love it.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Thanks, Ghosty,

I think I'll just stop by the local Radio Shack and get me one. Or, do I order online?









Mark


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

On Thursday i think the sale price online will be 19.99 .. then on Friday at 0001 hrs it should drop to 9.99 ... and stay that way on line until they are either sold out or it goes back up to 19.99 Saturday 0001 hrs....

at least thats how it has been for the last two years....


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Radio shack updated their website yesterday, and now I can't find the kit. Who is the maker of the kit so I can do a search----thanks


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

kmcfetters said:


> Radio shack updated their website yesterday, and now I can't find the kit. Who is the maker of the kit so I can do a search----thanks
> [snapback]60108[/snapback]​


Kronus 55-Piece Home Repair Tool Set Model: 64-2910 Catalog #: 64-2910


----------



## ortizone (Oct 23, 2005)

Thanks! That should complement my new 25rss just fine. Now I'm positive that we made the right decision in buying the outbacker. This site is assume.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Looks like a Great Xmas present for the guys on my list. They never can have enough tools.
Jan


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

I am definitely in! Great stocking stuffers...


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Well, I am not showing it as ever going on sale. I checked last night at 12AM and around 1AM and the price never dropped online. Is this an instore sale only?


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Called my local store a minute ago, the 20Pc set is $5.97, the 55Pc set is currently $19.99. It has not dropped to $9.99 yet.

It still shows the $29.99 price online.


----------

